# Wishing for Baby No. 2



## Mrs Doubtfire (Apr 11, 2008)

Well wasn;t sure whether I was going to join or not - but after reading through some of the topics (and seeing the friendly support !) - I thought why not !!

So here I am - me (30) and DH (3 are trying for bambino no. 2 - we have already been blessed with a DS (16 mnths)   and thought we'd love to give him a little brother or sister.

First concieved back in December 05 (IVF), but miscarried in Jan 06, tried again then in April 06 and DS was born December 06.  Enjoyed raising the little one so much we thought we'd try again, but this time  with IUI - tried twice, last one ended in April 08 - Body just didn;t respond to drugs very well  Not sure why, so just been for blood tests this week and hopefully will try IVF again next month   , depending on outcome of test results.

Feeling a little worried though cos body not responding to drugs - but trying to stay positive !!


----------



## petal pie (Jan 27, 2006)

Keep positive     Welcome to the site. The support on here is great. Good luck with your treatment 

petal xxx


----------



## hollyhotlips (May 15, 2008)

Hello

I'm trying for my number 2 as well . I'M 35  and DH 37 - I have very long cycles and do not ovulate without clomid. Ive been taking clomid since Dec 2006 and my body is all over the place - so I know what you are going through. Sorry your last IUI was not successful - hope you can have more luck next time .   

At least we have our little miracles - but it is so hard to think that you will only have one child isn't it - even though we know deep down how lucky we are. I guess it is human nature to always want more. 

Holly x


----------

